# Raspberry label



## Joanie (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the last for a while. I think I'm caught up now!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 2, 2007)

Those colors really pop Joan, great label. AllPosters.com?


----------



## Joanie (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL No, but I can't remember where I found it! I think I did a "raspberry.jpg" search and found it that way.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2007)

Been wondering what you've been up to. 


Did you grow the berries???


That label is a real beauty.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 2, 2007)

Great label Joan! Love the black background, it makes the other colors really stand out.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice, always nice labels from you.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 3, 2007)

NW, didn't grow the berries but I did pick them! Does that count? That won't always be the case! There are now raspberries planted not too far from my grapes!





As for what I've been up to? Just crazy busy lately at work and home!

Thanks everyone! I may get crazy and take pictures as soon as I get the elderberry labels on. Waldo is patiently(?) waiting for a bottle!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks like you must have used the eyedropper tool to grab the green from the leaves-perfect match


----------



## Joanie (Oct 3, 2007)

Busted!


----------



## swillologist (Oct 3, 2007)

Great label Joan!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 3, 2007)

Joan...what recipe did you use???? 


I am about to make another batch or two of Raspberry Wine. It is one of our favorites..... We like it red, made with WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate and also Raspberry/Apple juice. I am thinking of trying a batch of Raspberry/Niagara Juice.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 3, 2007)

Joan said:


> Busted!




You aren't busted. I just marvel at your ingenuity to make simple very elegant!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 3, 2007)

NW, I used a recipe from The Art of Making Wine. I back sweetened just a tint so it's quite tasty. It smells wonderful! I just wish I had more of it! Six bottles won't last me!





Appleman, you are a sweetheart! Flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 3, 2007)

Joan,


Super Label !!!! You are very good at it.


Ramona


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 4, 2007)

hi joan

once again I am totally impressed. Your talent never ceases to amaze me.

great label - great job

rrawhide


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 4, 2007)

I think we should have Joan and a few other of our talentedlabelersdo a presentation on Wine Label making at the next Winestock.


----------



## Harry (Oct 4, 2007)

*dwf i agree with you on the wine label makeing presentation . Joan and Ramona could give the presentation, Watcha think?*


----------



## Waldo (Oct 5, 2007)

Great idea,,,George could furnish a laptop for everyone with Power Point, Adobe and Print Shop loaded on it so it could be a "follow along" tutorial. He could have "Winestock 2008" imprinted on each laptop so we could all have a memento of the event...whacha think George......No college tuition so ya gotta have something to spends all that money on


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 5, 2007)

I have GOT to raise my expectations. I was just excited about the glass I got!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Ramona! Sounds like we've got ourselves a gig next year!


----------

